# Winly's New Wheels!!



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Tonight went great! The drive down was an adventure, complete with a run-in with the law, but we made it down to WhiteKittie's place with Winly in tow. The Kitty-Kart is AWESOME! We got her all hooked up and she gave it a try. I still need to make a few adjustments on the belly band to make it more comfy but so far it's working well and Winly was on her feet. She is still irritated with her cast though, and it was distracting her a little. 

Not to mention the curious twins Fern and Fergie! They were being purely adorable, and Fergie showed us how she can fetch her ball so well. We even caught the two of them investigating Winly's cage and my purse when they thought we weren't looking! Those two are way more adorable than I ever imagined! And they were actually pretty cool with Winly, although Fern and her were giving each other sassy little looks from time to time. He he. 

I've got a few pictures, and WhiteKitties does too. I have to post an assignment within the next forty five minutes, so those pictures are coming soon right after I do that!! 

All in all great night! SPECIAL HUGE GINORMOUS THANKS to Diana and Kevin, such a kind and generous thing you have done for Winly!! I am forever thankful, and I know she'll be too when she's someday walking on her own again


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

This is amazing! Makes me cry ! Thank you Rach for taking care of this little girl, and thanks Diana and Kevin for stepping up to the plate bigtime to help make Winly's recovery possible! 

I LOVE THIS FORUM:love2


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Woo hoo pictures!!

*Winly all strapped in!* _Feeling a little funny, yet happy to be on her feet_









*"The Device"* or *"The Imperial (Kitty) Walker"* :lol:








lightweight, sturdy, perfectly suited to our needs! Awesome work!


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

This is amazing!


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

Rachel and Winly-ry!! 

Very cool. That is a really sturdy looking gadget! What a great story.

Diana and Kevin, you guys are good peeps. 

Beer!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Diana & Kevin you'll be happy to know that it works much better with her chest-straps installed. She can't get all turned around now. Tonight before bed I had her standing comfortably for a while and she got to enjoy her beloved grass standing up! I gave her just enough height that she can put that left rear leg in a standing position while still bearing hardly any weight on it. After all that she used the bathroom and did numbers 1 and 2, which is just awesome! She's as happy as a clam right now, heating pad warmed up and settled in for the night. And I just can't stop smiling. Today has definitely been a day that I will never forget. 

One last picture before bed









(Double torti action with Cindy Lou in the back ground.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Have I mentioned that Fern and Fergie are like incredibly cute? One of them (I think Fergie) was waiting for us in the window when we pulled up. We knew which house it was right away!  And when we went to the door we see that face disappear and all of a sudden they come trotting down the stairs to investigate. Those two are far more beautiful in person that you could ever imagine!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm so glad for you and for Winly! 

Diana and Kevin you guys are so sweet to make this possible for Winly.

I bet this will make it so much easier for Winly to make the transition to walking again now that she can be upright and mobile. 

Here is to a happy and active future for Winly!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

OMG, she is so adorable, and what a great way to get around!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

That is amazing, what you all did for Winly! You gave this kitty a chance to enjoy her life like a kitty deserves.


----------



## roguebaker (Mar 31, 2011)

The Imperial Kitty Walker is incredible! Speedy recovery to you, Winly.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm so happy it's working for her now that she's got the chest straps! I'm hoping within a few days you'll be telling us that she's zipping all over the place with no problemrcat
I've got a decent video of her starting to get the hang of it - I'll try to post later when I get home from work. I'm still amazed that the walker turned out to be just the right size!

Kevin and I had fun building this - we'd do it again in a heartbeat!


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

RachandNito said:


> Have I mentioned that Fern and Fergie are like incredibly cute? One of them (I think Fergie) was waiting for us in the window when we pulled up. We knew which house it was right away!  And when we went to the door we see that face disappear and all of a sudden they come trotting down the stairs to investigate. Those two are far more beautiful in person that you could ever imagine!


Aww, thanks! :luv They just didn't know what to think of all the action! Yes it was Fergie in the window when you got there - we had told her someone was coming to visit and she had been pacing back and forth on the window sill waiting! I'm glad she showed you her fetching skills - she's just so darn adorable trotting across the house with a puff in her mouth!

The best part - they were good and worn out and didn't wake us up at 4 like they usually do on Saturday! (Weekday's it 5, Saturdays they get up an hour early, go figure!) :?


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

I am sorry to ask but....what happened?


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

Digikid said:


> I am sorry to ask but....what happened?


Here's the original thread on Winly: http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/141178-new-foster-cat.html

She was apparently abused by a former owner. Rachel works at a vet office, and the kitty was signed over to them. They performed the surgery and Rachel is fostering the kitty until she has been rehabilitated and ready for a new home.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

This is awesome!


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Here is a video of her starting to get the hang of it - you can see she doesn't quite understand what to do!

Click on it if it doesn't show a play button, I wasn't sure how to link this up so you don't have to click into another window.

[URL=http://s571.photobucket.com/albums/ss158/kdfricke/?action=view&current=MVI_1775.mp4]
[/URL]


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm speechless. Just amazing.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

hehe I love the video! You should post the picture of the twins getting into mischief around her cage if you have it. That was too cute and funny!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

That's a cute little wheelchair for her.. I hope her leg heels.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Here it is.... Fergie's on top and Fern's thinking about jumping in the bag.... The two of them thought Winly's cage was the greatest thing they've seen in ages!


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Fern looks like she has lasers for eyes. LOL

Wow the wheel chair looks great! Winly looks like she likes it!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

The power of teamwork...incredible job!


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

What an amazing story. Y'all are wonderful!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Haha that picture! The look of their face when they noticed us standing there looking them and they both looked up at the same time. Hehe it was so funny! Those two are something else.

In other words, I am starting to see amazing improvements on Winly's part. Her appetite increases day by day, and her attitude has been improving significantly. I finally got her pain under control; no longer does she lay there shaking and quivering. It's been days since she's needed hydromorphine. Her left leg has gained so much movement back in all the joints except her stifle/knee but even then I have high hopes. When I stand her up she can place it in a natural position, and even if she doesn't get full joint movement back and I confident she'll be able to bear weight and stand up some day. We've used the cart several times, and she's still getting the hang of walking herself around but she just loves to stand there and look around. Yesterday she was hooked up for over an hour, and my cats were coming up to greet her and she was purring almost the whole time! She even gave Nibbler a little kiss on the cheek which he took as an invitation to play, took it too far, and wound up getting smacked and hissed at so he had to be removed from the situation. Typical Nibbler. Winly is even using the litter box much better now, it seems like she's understanding the drill now when I take her there to use it. She isn't even having accidents in her cage. Every day puts a bigger smile on my face, because I can see these improvements happening right before my eyes, and I know I made the right choice when I agreed to take her in.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Awww, thank you for the update!! Any chance we might see another video of Winly in the cart?


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

What a fantastic solution to Winly's recovery problem! I love how inventive people can be when motivated by love!


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

Such a great story! I love her wheels.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

> Awww, thank you for the update!! Any chance we might see another video of Winly in the cart?


Ask and you will receive!! 






She's doing great with her walker! She's still getting the hang on using it on carpet, which is a tad more difficult than on hard floor. In the video, she cruises across the room all by herself, with just a little push to get going! I only wish I had more space in my room, but we're taking the walker to the clinic next time we go and she will have plenty of space and hard floor to practice on.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

What a great story.... You are doing a wonderful job, and thank you for sharing it with all of us cat lovers....

Fran


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Aww, you are such a saint ^-^
If I could give some advice, the sling looks a bit high, I think if you lowered it a tad, it might be easier for her to walk. (Unless you have it up high so she doesnt drag her legs?)


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

> If I could give some advice, the sling looks a bit high, I think if you lowered it a tad, it might be easier for her to walk. (Unless you have it up high so she doesnt drag her legs?)


She's not really supposed to put weight on her legs at all, but I try to have it just low enough that she can start putting the left one on the ground without bearing weight on it. Her right leg (with the cast) needs to be off the ground. But in a couple weeks after she gets the pins out of her right leg and her left leg continues to heal, I will lower it so her hind legs are on the ground and she can start moving them as if walking, while still not having too much weight on them.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you for the video!!!

Again, I'm speechless. And to see her will to walk and her determination to live a normal life...teaches us all a lesson. I think people in physical rehab would love to see this video.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

It seems like Cindy-Lou is determined to make cameo appearances in as many pictures/videos as she can. That little diva


----------



## littlebee (Mar 1, 2011)

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

I am so happy for you! You're great! :heart How is she doing now?


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

That's just wonderful! She would be so frustrated if she couldn't move around at all. And she gets to exercise her front legs.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

She's doing really good today, at least she was when I left for school this morning. She ate her whole breakfast and purred for me when I took her out for a stretch and to let her scratch on the post a little 

I'm quite the little miss popular at school today with these videos! Everyone is thrilled when they see them, and my teachers are very enthusiastic and amazed!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Winry is doing just great you guys. She's been using her cart every day and is totally getting the hang of it. When I get the camera out, she freezes though- I have sort of a big nice camera and she is suspicious of it. I'll try to get a good video soon. 

In other news, I had her out today, she was laying on her side and using the scratching post. I turn my back for one moment and when I turn around she's gone! And there she is, STANDING across the room! It seems she can walk pretty well using her non-bandaged leg even though she is NOT supposed to! I called the vet, in a panic of course (I'm way over protective LOL) and she told me not to worry. She attributed this burst of energy to all the exercise Winry has been getting in the cart  They even commented that her atrohpied muscles seem to be filling in more, thanks to all the moving around and physical therapy she's been doing. Such great news!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

That is great news! No doubt her recovery will be much quicker now that she has wheels...what a wonderful story this is.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Awesome news Rachel!  I'm so glad Winry/ly is getting the hang of her wheels, and it's amazing that she was standing!!! I hope she continues to gain strength, and feel better every day...you both deserve it!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't have new cart pictures/videos but I do have something just as good!

Winly and her foster family! (except Nibbler, who she refused to pose next to. Poor Nibs!)

Winly and Magneto (I call this one "The Power of Feline Greenies")









Cindy-Lou, Nito, and Winly (Chica is at Aunty Sarah's house today)









Double Torti Trouble!









^^Actually quite the good picture I got, considering BOTH of them were giving me some serious attitude moments before this picture was taken and making the "too cool" face (ears slightly back, eyes narrowed into a glare at the camera)


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Ohhh...great shot of the torties. Cindy Lou is beautiful. 
Plenty of attitude in that last photo!


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Every time I read this thread I get a little teary eyed! What a difference you have made in Winly's life!!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Great new pics! Magneto is stunning as always. The last pic of the two torties is awesome...they are both just oozing personality!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

More video with the cart, pleeeease...?


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

It's on my to-do list! 

Bad news though... for whatever reason, last night went horribly. I woke up to this moaning, and got up to find Winly gnawing on her cast. I took her out and tried to calm her but she was acting all wild and I could barely hold her still. In the end she had to be sedated and the cone had to come out again. After she woke up from sedation she spent the rest of the night throwing herself around her cage and trying to rip her cone off. Finally, after hours and hours of this, she had exhausted herself and is now settled down to sleep. As for me... I've got to go to work now, and I got no sleep at all. I have a 12 hour day ahead, with hardly any break. Thanks a LOT Winly! I can't blame her though, I'm sure she still has plenty of pain to deal with, and that cast has to be so so annoying. I just wish she understood when I try to tell her that calming down and laying still is in her best interest. :-/ I'm just very nervous about leaving her in Andrew's care all day today, since I will be gone for most of it. I hope she doesn't have another freak out, he wouldn't know how to handle it all by himself.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

In the short break I have between work and school I came home and Winry seemed calmer. She's fine at the moment and not wearing her cone. She's grooming herself and being a good girl. Still tired, I suspect, from being up all night. Poor girl, I hope whatever pain she was feeling last night has dulled.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Poor baby. Sending thoughts and prayers your/Winry's way.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I just got the best video. Winry in the kitchen, walking all over on her own, Nito and Nibbler cameos everyone being totally cute. Then I remembered... my roommate and his dude buddies were here earlier and left all their party stuff all over the table, and I don't want to post videos with that sort of stuff in them. So, no go! 

Gah it's so hard to supervise her and try to take a video at the same time!!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I am happy to report that Winly is doing SO MUCH BETTER! We've continued to use the walker every day and I have it lowered so that she is able to use her left leg a little bit. In just the short time since we've had it she's put on so much muscle mass in that leg, that her surgeon's (who hasn't seen her since he last worked on her) jaw literally dropped when he saw her. She's able to walk on her own if I let her, though I still feel she needs to heal a bit more before I begin to allow that.

She's getting surgery again to have her pins removed. After that it's a matter of counting down the days until she gets to have her bandage removed :-D

Winly is such an amazing cat, I just can't fathom why anyone would want to hurt her. She purrs when she sees me and I've spent a lot of time with her on my bed with me. She just wants to be near you, and she purrs and purrs. She is getting along perfectly with my cats, eating all her meals, and using the litter box like an angel. She loves to burrow into my blankets and lick my feet while she's under there. She'd doing so right now!!

I have more pictures and videos I just need to get around to posting them.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Wonderful news indeed!
Yes, more videos, please.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

*wipes a tear* thank you so much for the update!

vids, pleaaaaseeee...!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm so pleased to hear she's doing so well!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Just got back from the clinic with good and also bad news.

The good news: Her left leg looks great, and is healing wonderfully. In a couple weeks it will be almost completely healed.

The bad news: The pins in her right hock didn't hold and everything "came apart" so to speak. Basically meaning we are back to square one with that leg, and talk has even come about of her losing that leg altogether. Instead of getting her pins removed and looking at counting down the days until her cast is off, we're now looking at starting over with another complete repair. *sigh*

At least she doesn't seem to be in terrible pain, and has been given the go-ahead to start doing some limited walking around with that left hind.


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

Oh no.  Are they going to try to repair that leg again or??

Best wishes for her<3


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Yea I think they are in the process of reviewing her rads and forming a new plan. Dr. Jason said "we were expecting a lot out of those pins" so it's not really a huge surprise that it came apart, it's nothing that I or anyone else did wrong, it's just a difficult repair. 

But yea, I believe they will make another attempt at surgical repair before amputation is discussed. Even if it comes to that, I know Winly will be strong and come out on top, because she is a fighter and a survivor.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Poor little Winly. I hope the surgical repair works.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Aww, that little girl has been through so much already. Sending thoughts Winly's and your way in hope that the surgical repair goes well.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Ayayay.... But it'll be ok, you'll see, plus she's a survivor. Best wishes and a lotta hugs for you atback


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Winly, here's wishing you a prompt and full recovery, and a long, happy life. You're a very brave girl and deserve the best! 

Your mommy, though, is mean and selfish and won't let us see you on vid. We don't even know what color your new cast is and if anyone has signed it. ;-)


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

It's purple you guys. An awesome lovely shade of deep purple. I signed it with a silver sharpie. And I'm getting around to it I promise, I've just been doing 13 hour days this week with school and work combined, barely any time to do anything else but sleep and take care of the kitties when I get home. But luckily I get to have a friend with me at work, Miss Winly  so it's not so bad. Oh, and the extra pay too is nice ;-)


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Aw, I'd love to be able to take my Prince to work! The perks of being a vet...


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello everyone! Winry here to update you all on my progress. My foster mommy has been so very busy lately- she's about to graduate from Vet Tech school, so not only is her school work becoming quite demanding but they are giving her more and more hours at the clinic lately too, so every time she comes home she is just so exhausted. Not too exhausted to take care of me and treat me extra special when she gets home though! I think my foster siblings are a little jealous of all the attention I am getting but they are all very kind to me and I think they understand. I love it in my foster home, and I am doing better than ever and I am so happy here!

The past week or so has been very relaxing. Mom lets me spend a lot of time out of my cage and on the bed, and I LOVE it. It's so comfy! Guess what, she's got a heater in that bed, and it's so warm and just wonderful. I'd spend all day there if I could! 









I've got to spend a lot of time resting up, because guess what everyone. I am standing and walking on my own again! Only a little bit each day, but it feels great! 








Mom says that my doctors are stunned at how fast my muscles are regenerating and how strong my left leg is getting! Using the cart every day has helped so much with that, compared to what would have happened had I just been on cage rest. I definitely wouldn't be walking right now if it weren't for Diana and Kevin, and of course Fern and Fergie too! 

Of course, my daily therapy includes PROM, stretching, and time moving around in my kart. 
CLICK FOR VIDEO!!! AS PROMISED!! :-D 



At the end of the day mom lets me walk around on my own but I can tell she's really worried about me accidently injuring myself again so she keeps a close eye on me. I have heard her talking about bringing me back to the clinic at the end of this week so that the doctor can attempt to fix my leg again. Mom says they've formed a fool proof plan and that this should really do the trick this time. She told me I am going to have to be brave, because it's probably going to hurt really bad again, just when I was starting to feel really good. It's ok, I trust her because I know she wants the best for me, and so I will be as tough as I can. 

Wish me luck everyone.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

It is great to see how well she is doing, you have done such a fantastic job nursing her back to health. I love that picture of her in bed, she looks so relaxed and happy. It's amazing she can be so trusting after all she has been through. She is an amazing cat and you are amazing for going above and beyond to get her through all this.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

That's a wonderful update. She's certainly a going concern on her little cart! I wish her all the best with the new procedure and hope she's back to full health soon. And congratulations on your soon-to-be-graduation!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

So sweet. I love Winly.
Yes, good luck, kitteh, we are all pulling for you.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm speechless again.

Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

That's so awesome! This just brought a big smile to my face in the midst of a really lousy week.... And Fern and Fergie have been watching the videos with interest - I think they're excited for Winry too!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Yay! glad that she's walking. She's a cute little cat.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

RachandNito said:


> Oh my gosh, I just got the best video. Winry in the kitchen, walking all over on her own, Nito and Nibbler cameos everyone being totally cute. Then I remembered... my roommate and his dude buddies were here earlier and left all their party stuff all over the table, and I don't want to post videos with that sort of stuff in them. So, no go!
> 
> Gah it's so hard to supervise her and try to take a video at the same time!!


Is there any way you can upload it to your youtube but not link it here? Then we could still watch it ^^

Also, do you think maybe her walking without the walker is what made the pins come loose? I just wouldn't like to see her lose the leg if she doesn't have to :[


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

> Is there any way you can upload it to your youtube but not link it here? Then we could still watch it ^^
> 
> Also, do you think maybe her walking without the walker is what made the pins come loose? I just wouldn't like to see her lose the leg if she doesn't have to :[


Actually that video I just posted is the one I mentioned. I just cut out the last half of it, where the stupid party stuff appears. Stinky boys and their booze!

No, she has a full splint on to prevent it from moving, it was just the nature of her injury and a difficult repair that wasn't guaranteed to work in the first place. The vet said he was trying to be as non-invasive as possible, and the pins were just too small and not strong enough. Her next repair is going to have hardware that is not only on the inside, but can be seen on the outside too, but I forget what it is called at the moment (better study up for that surgical nursing exam LOL!)


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

So glad to see a new vid of Winly! Heres hoping to a smooth surgery and simple recovery!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

hey everyone, reporting from my AM shift at the shelter. I just saw Winry off to the clinic with my boss, she is having her surgery today. Gosh, i just hate having to load her up into the car and then see the look on her face as I walk away, it leaves me so full of guilt! I just keep reminding myself "it's for the best". 

She may be spending the night at the clinic tonight, but either way i should be hearing an update this afternoon and i will be sure to update you all as soon as i can. Wish her luck today... the way i understand it, this surgery and the next few days are going to be very, very painful :-(


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Poor baby. *sending prayers for a smooth surgery and swift recovery*


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Hang in there, Winly!


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Prayers for Winly!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Prayers for Winly and you too! I know it's hard to leave your kits. Hugs and hope that this surgery will be all that she needs.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Fingers crossed that all goes well for that sweet little girl! I know you'll have some interesting nights coming up and I'm hoping for the best for you too!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

That sucks. I hope it goes well.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Be brave little Winly! Best of luck with the surgery and here's hoping for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

Good luck, little one!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Winry did just fine and is spending the night at the clinic on a CRI to get her through the first 24 hours. I will see her tomorrow morning and try to hop on the clinic computer to let you all know how she is doing.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm happy to hear she came through the surgery well. I hope tomorrow morning's update is also positive. Get well soon Winry!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

PHEW! Crazy, insane, busy busy busy day, I just didn't have time to get online any sooner than this.

Winry is in pain, like I suspected, but she is doing ok. She was freaking out this morning and the moment I walked in the door I didn't even have my coat off and the other techs were like RACHEL YOU NEED TO CONSOLE WINRY!! Everyone was amazed by how easily she calmed down after she heard my voice. She just had to pee really bad and was very hungry! Only I know how to get her to pee on her own though :lol: But after she relieved herself and had some breakfast, she was content. She spent the day relaxing while I worked and then just now she had her bandage changed which she was not happy with at all. Now I have to go drive the clinic van to transport 50+ cats who were spayed today 2 hours north (the things I let myself get talked in to!) and it's another 2 hours back so she's gotta hang out at the clinic for a while this evening but we are gonna have a very special time planned for when we get home tonight. All the attention, shaved turkey, and cuddling she could ever want. 

Did I mention that by the end of the day I'll have worked over 14 hours straight?


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Great update for Winly fans, thank you Rachel. 

Please be careful on the roads (holiday traffic.)


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

PHEW! We finally made it. I just worked the longest day of my life- 16 hour shift! But all the animals were delivered home safely as were Winly and myself. Winly has been very agitated since we left the clinic. She'd messed with her catheter while she was alone at the clinic it seems because it was no longer patent when I checked it just now so I decided to pull it. And no wonder she was so upset- whoever taped the catheter in mistakenly used the wrong tape and it was so adhered to her skin she was screaming as I even tried to peel the first little bit. So I had to sedate her with a bit of Dexmedetomidine to take the edge off, and I got that catheter pulled. I only gave her enough to really have a noticeable effect for about 10 minutes, so now she is much happier and laying right next to me in my bed.

Poor little Winly would never make it through a metal detector with all the metal she's got in her legs.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Poor little Winly! Good thing you figured out what was bothering her so much! Sending good thoughts her way! (Fern and Fergie too!)


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

We've had some bandage complications. Her new bandage that she got yesterday was put on perfectly but her leg was swelling so it caused it to get too tight. Luckily I noticed it and when I saw how swollen and cold her toes were I took it off right away. And so she had just a simple wrapping covering her leg all night but without a bulky bandage I was able to ice it very well. Her skin on that leg is scary looking- it's very fragile and damaged from the multiple incisions and being so long in a cast. There is still a huge risk of dihiscence of that incision and if that were to happen then amputation will be a real possibility. Winry is back at the clinic today while I am at school for yet another bandage change.

Poor baby. Her spirits are low today, I can just tell by looking at her. With a few more days of healing I am hoping she'll feel better and be back to her loving, affectionate self. The only time I've heard her purr since her last surgery is when my boyfriend came home and gave her attention. I am the one doing all the work and she likes HIM the best! No fair!


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

Poor girl. She's been through so much. 

Hope she's in better spirits soon.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Poor little Winly.  I hope she's feeling better real soon. She certainly deserves it.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

How's her other leg doing?


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

It's great. Still a lot of stiffness in the stifle, which sadly may be permanent (but doesn't hinder her ability to walk), but the pain level in that leg seems very minimal. She hardly protests her PROM therapy anymore, and seems unbothered when I gently palpate the area of the break.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Does she use that leg? Does that leg help her walk?


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Yep, the left hind leg (the one without the bandage that has a broken femur) is well on it's way to healing up very nicely. And if I allow her to walk on her own, she uses it to walk with, not bearing any weight on that right hind (with the broken tibia and dislocated hock) at all.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

That's wonderful. So if God forbid worse comes to worst, she'll still have satisfactory quality of life with 3 legs.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh definitely. I KNOW she would get around just fine on three legs. She's a survivor and has the strongest will I have even known.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

We're having a bad night. :-( It seems dropping her off at the clinic for a bandage change was pointless because when I finally got her home today her foot was more swollen than ever and ice cold. I quickly called the vet and got permission to cut the cast off. I've been icing her leg but I gotta be honest it looks really bad you guys. I personally feel it would benefit from being allowed to breath a little, the skin is just so... gah, it's horrible to even look at. Her skin's got pressure damage, it's thin, bruised, sores all over, the incision is quite scary looking. It looks so awfully painful.

There is a very light wrapping around the leg now, and some of the swelling is under control. But she's extremely wound up again, and I've had to sedate her twice this evening her just to keep her from hurting herself. She's calm at the moment, fingers crossed that she'll stay that way. She's definitely got enough morphine on board at this point that it SHOULD be taking the edge off. But some types of pain (such as deep bone pain) are nearly impossible to control completely.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

That poor brave little girl. How hard this must be for you as well to have to watch her go through this.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Poor baby. Sending prayers her way.


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

Poor girl. She's had such a tough time of things.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Awww! Poor little kitty.  I hope her leg heals.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I fell asleep in class today with my leg bent weird and when I woke up it was so numb from having blood supply cut off. All the blood rushing back made it tingle and hurt SO BAD. I can't even imagine what Winry's leg must feel like. Broken, cut open, blood supply cut off... She's so brave, if I'm ever having a hard day I just think of her and it reminds me that whatever I think I'm going through, it could be ten times worse. At least my legs aren't broken through no fault of my own. :-(

I'm off to the clinic for my shift now. I'm very much looking forward to working the front desk for a while because I get to hang out with Win up there.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

RachandNito said:


> Oh definitely. I KNOW she would get around just fine on three legs. She's a survivor and has the strongest will I have even known.


When I met her I couldn't believe how spirited she is with everything she's been through. I'd hate to see her have to lose that leg after all the effort put into it, but if any cat could handle it she could! 

I hope YOU are doing okay too!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks Diana. I'll be honest, I have been better than I am doing today. Today was a very hard day at the clinic. Do not worry about Winry, she is doing just fine. The inflammation is under control and she is very content. Her pain is much more under control as well.

But today, just as I was finishing with checkout, one of the clients commented on how one of our clinic cats (adoptable cats on display in our lobby) was laying with his feet in the water dish. I took a peak over the desk and sure enough Snowy was laying in his water dish. His brother, Frosty was sitting at his side grooming him. I called to them and only Frosty responded so I went to check on him. He was completely unresponsive, laying on the floor of his cage. I quickly scooped him up and rushed him to the back. He was still warm, but his gums and tongue were already turning blue. We did everything we could... I did CPR and breathed for him for twenty minutes while the other tech administered emergency epinephrine. The vets had already left for the day, though Dr. Casey quickly turned around and rushed straight back to help us. But despite everything we tried, we were not able to save Snowy.

I've known Snowy and Frosty since I first started working with Shelter from the Storm/Spay Me. This is a huge loss, those boys were very much loved, but it is just a shame that he died, never knowing the feeling of having his own home and family. I personally feel at fault for this- I was the one up front. I was playing with him and petting him earlier in the day, why didn't I notice something was wrong? And I can't help wondering if I had just found him a few minutes sooner maybe we could have saved him? :-(

RIP Snowy. You always held, and always will hold a special place within my heart. I am sorry we couldn't save you. Your brother and all of us miss you so much.


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

That's a very tough day.  You did everything you could.

Was he sick?


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!! I'm sorry to hear about Snowy. He was a cutie.


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

I am sure you did everything you could. *hugs*


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

We don't know what happened or why. Hopefully we will get some answers tomorrow after a necropsy is done. I hate that a necropsy is being done to his body, but we need to find out what was wrong if we can, to protect Frosty from the same fate.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Ayy Rach I'm so sorry!

Take care of that poor brother, he must be missing him a lot.

Good luck with everything, a lotta kisses for Winry and a big hug for you! Things will be better, you'll see. :wink


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

*Hugs*


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I just took this whole thing awful hard- I have a huge mushy soft spot in my heart for those white kitties, as I am sure many of you know. I can't look at a white cat and not instantly fall in love. All the longer term workers, who have known Snowy and Frosty for so long, are getting together today to hold a little memorial for him. And his picture will be framed and put on display at the clinic forever. 

Not all in life is bad though, despite the sadness of this loss. Nito was being such a wonderful little gentleman last night. I was sitting at my desk trying to do homework although I was distressed. I feel his paws on my leg as he was standing up, looking at me with big round eyes, asking permission to come into my lap. And so I shifted to give him room and he hopped on up and sat there watching my computer screen with interest while I continued to work. He even kept trying to be cute and funny, wanting to reach out with a paw and push some of the keys on my keyboard. Magneto is such an insightful, amazing cat, he didn't leave my side for the rest of the night. I am so grateful to have him in my life.

Winry is also in 100% better spirits. She slept with me last night, purring like crazy. She even wanted under the covers and slept right up against me, stretching her front paws all the way forward to touch my cheek. Her pain seems to be subsiding, and we also got her a dose of an NSAID pain reliever to help control her swelling, so that's under control now.

Here's to hoping we are over that final hump and now on a smooth downward coast towards Winry's recovery!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

You must be on a real emotional roller coaster with all this going on. I'm so sorry to hear about Snowy. What a beautiful kitty he was. Sometimes it's just their time to go, and there's not a thing we can do about it. I hope Winly's progress is giving you the strength to keep going.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh, Snowy was so beautiful! I have a soft spot for white cats too, no big surprise. I can totally understand how upset you were! Perhaps he was called across the bridge to keep my niece company - she just passed away a few days ago and I keep thinking that I hope she has a white kitty for a companion because she just adored my two.

Sounds like Nito was trying to reassure you that all is well, or maybe tell you he's the only white cat you need in your life??? 

So glad to hear Winly's doing better and seems to be over the hump! Hang in there!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Sometimes my whole life feels like an emotional roller coaster. But I wouldn't change a thing- I love what I do and I want to keep helping animals, because even through all the sadness of the ones you lose, saving even just one makes it so worthwhile. 

Diana, I know Evie would just love Snowy and he would just adore her. I am sure they are together in heaven right now- he absolutely LOVED kids, especially the little girls that came in every Thursday to volunteer and play with our clinic kitties. I still am dreading answering question that I know will come on Thursday "Where is Snowy?"



> Sounds like Nito was trying to reassure you that all is well, or maybe tell you he's the only white cat you need in your life??


I think you've got Nito exactly right ;-)


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Rach you are such a kind soul. It's so rare to meet people like you these days. Winry is in good hands. I'm also very sorry to hear about Snowy. He was such a cute looking one. Don't be too hard on yourself. As harsh as it sounds, we can't save them all. You did the best you could and perhaps, it was just the things were meant to be. Evie and Snowy are keeping each other company now over the rainbow.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

RachandNito said:


> Diana, I know Evie would just love Snowy and he would just adore her. I am sure they are together in heaven right now- he absolutely LOVED kids, especially the little girls that came in every Thursday to volunteer and play with our clinic kitties. I still am dreading answering question that I know will come on Thursday "Where is Snowy?"
> 
> 
> I think you've got Nito exactly right ;-)


You can tell the little girls that Snowy took a long trip to be with a very special little girl who really needs him!

And Nito.... Well let's just say I know MY white kitties and I know that's what Fern would have been saying!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh, you guys, funniest craziest thing just happened! Winry was on the couch next to me, hanging out. Nibbler had been running around all day, causing mischief as usual. Now he was on the floor stalking Winry. His head kept poking up and he'd poke her with a paw, or try to bite her tail. Just being generally annoying, as Nibbler is so good at. Winry hissed and asked him to back off and he walked off and disappeared. 

Suddenly out of the blue he dive bombs Winry from the back of the couch! That sneaky little brat! I of course immediately scolded and Nibbler took off running. Winry laid there a bit stunned from being tackled for a moment and then suddenly popped up, hopped right off the couch and took off after Nibbler. They ran off into my bedroom and I ran after and when I got there, they were in the middle of the floor and Winry was on top, teaching Nibbler a lesson! :lol: She's been really frisky today, but I never expected her to want to chase and wrestle with Nibbler. I had to put a stop to it though, because she is supposed to be taking it easy, and I know Nibbler tends to play rough.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow! She taught you a lesson too...that she can and will survive! 

But how does she manage to walk and run??


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm asking the same question! I hope she didn't hurt herself running like that. But if she's busy teaching him a lesson, then I guess she's feeling totally fine!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Her left back leg has healed a lot, and for the past two weeks or so she is able to put weight on it. So she can hobble on three legs when I do let her walk on her own. And apparently she is able to run too.. Trust me, I am quite surprised that she hopped up and took off like that, I never expected to see her move like that at this point in her recovery. And don't worry, I checked her over and she seems to be just fine, no new pain or anything. In fact, when I was checking her over she was trying to wrestle my arm ;-)


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I just read this thread and I cannot believe how much Winry has gone through and soooo sorry about Snowy. You are an angel for being so kind to these kitties. I'm glad there are people like you in this world!!!


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Her resilience is truly amazing!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

In that case, a new video is due.

;-)


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I agree would love to see what the new and improved Winry looks like!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Ok! Got that on my to-do list! I'll try to post one in a day or so!


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

I hate to mention this, but did they find out what happened to poor Snowy?


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Not yet. The necropsy can take some time for the results to come back. The lab does give a very nice price cut to shelters, but it also means we aren't on the "priority list". 

I will let you all know as soon as I find out, but at this point the veterinarians are guessing it was some sort of undiagnosed heart condition such as hypertrophic cardiomyopathy. Especially because he was somewhat overweight.


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for the answer. I know it must be painful to talk about.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I am happy to report today that Winry got her cast off for good! Her leg looks a lot better and with the cast off she is already trying to use it. She isn't bearing weight on it yet but she's trying. This is great news. Video coming soon!


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

Great news indeed!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh and I forgot to add. Snowy's report came back. To put it plainly, he had a heart attack. He had an undiagnosed heart condition called "Hypertrophic Cardiomyopathy" Basically his heart was diseased, the muscles were overly large and the chambers were very small in comparison.

It's the same thing that happened to my Lil'Fella :-/ But at least we have answers. And we have screened Frosty and his heart his strong.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Does this mean that the second try worked and she won't be losing her leg?


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes! :-D In fact her right leg might have more "normal" mobility that her left leg in the end because she still can't bend her stifle (knee) on her left leg very much at all, because the fracture on her femur was so close to that joint. Her knee on her right leg is fully moveable and unaffected by her injury, while her hock (ankle) is sort of frozen in a natural looking bent position by all her hardware. She started touching her right toe down at the clinic as soon as her bandage was off but the floors are slippery there- as soon as we got home where there is carpet she was using it much more. Even as the day went by she is flexing her foot so that all her paw pads hit the ground, and hopefully as time progresses she will bear more weight on it and her muscles, which are pretty much atrophied completed and nonexistent at this point, will slowly begin to rebuild. Maybe she'll have a slight gimp for the rest of her life but who cares?! :-D


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

That's wonderful news! Before you know it, she'll be jumping on your counter!


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

It's great to hear the update! After a bit more, she'll be racing around the house!

Also, thanks for the update on Snowy's report. At least you knew what it was and could test Frosty appropriately.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Not much to update here. She's doing fantastic, coming along in leaps and bounds. She's using her right hind more and more every day, she is such an inspiration to me. Winry is a wonderful cat and I would love to keep her myself but that would mean foster failure. She's going to be somebody's angel, she is so lovable, personable, and fun. She's obsessed with me, her mama, and follows me everywhere she can.

Here is the video I promised. She was being crazy frisky and "helping" Andrew and I fold the laundry.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for the video! Can she walk?


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

After all she's been through and how much you two have been together, ...would it really be foster failure?


----------



## calidreamer119 (May 12, 2011)

Winry is so sweet and gives me a lot of hope of Alina. You've done a wonderful job with her. And I agree with DarkCat, I can't see it being foster failure. This is a special circumstance. You've been through so much together.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

She can walk  

Well, as much as I would love to keep her, I have three cats already and since I am a college student and my parents pay my rent, I have to heed their requests that I not keep any more cats. I hate that they try to control me about those sorts of things, but I really can't afford life without their help at this time so I have to listen. Anyways, my close friend Amylynn wants to adopt her, so hopefully she will always be a part of my life. <3 

And if she finds a home, then I have one more foster space opening up to help more kitties in the future.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Was she able to walk at all when she was first rescued?


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Nope, not at all. :-D


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Amazing story. I repeat myself - I really hope it gets lots of exposure.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Her story was printed on post cards and also published in our shelters annual brochure, which got handed out at our spring picnic and will also be handed out at our open house a week from today  She also gets a lot of attention because she hangs out in the reception area on days that I work. So many clients ask about her- she charms everyone she meets <3

I forgot to mention that she actually managed to scratch her ear with her right leg yesterday. Amazing!!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

And how is her left leg? Which one is better now, the one operated on?

I'm glad this is getting the exposure it deserves! I suppose some animal rescue websites would be happy to post her story too.

And the cart, is it going to be helping other cats?


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Both legs had surgery but her left leg is the one that went as planned and has been doing the best the whole time.

And yes, the kart was already used to help a pug who slipped a disk... he unfortunately had to be PTS later but the kart will continue to be used in the future


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Not much to update lately. Winry is still doing great. She's started this new thing where she is trying to be a door darter. Naughty! When she gets out, she struts outside and tries to run off (not that she's hard to catch). She just wants to play in the grass. If you remember from my earlier threads, she loves to chew on grass. So I've been taking her on little outings and she simply loves it. 

Oooh, I love her so much.


----------

